# Proud moment for me. My recipe made it on DIYORDIE's "Beginner Blending" podcast



## Ripstorm

High praise all around. I can die now

Link to podcast - http://diyordievaping.com/2016/12/13/beginner-blending-ep-32-building-a-cereal-vape/

Link to Recipe - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm

FYI - Blushing Milkmaid review starts @ 1hr:24m

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 33 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Eduardo

Nice one bro!!! I can "GETUIG", this joose is the bees knees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Nice, gratz bru.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

well done @Ripstorm ..love u man...just got my fa cookie and sugar cookie delivery...whoop whoop another juice for the holidays

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

@Ripstorm 
That is fantastic. Well done fellow capetonian. The real juice is in the Western Cape. 
We have the climate ....that's why our wine also tastes the best.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Well done and congrats! Quite something that is 

I don't understand how people find Mustard Milk pleasant, bleh. I don't like it one bit.... and mothers milk too and all that jazz.
The Cookie and Ice Cream element though could be interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

I just pray that some or other vendor does not decide to steal this beaut you worked so hard on to make some unearned moola.
Will mix up a quick 50ml and vape it in my next review.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Nice one @Ripstorm! Making us proud 

Gonna mix this one up for sure - even though I'm not a fan of strawberry juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ripstorm said:


> High praise all around. I can die now
> 
> Link to podcast - http://diyordievaping.com/2016/12/13/beginner-blending-ep-32-building-a-cereal-vape/
> 
> Link to Recipe - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm
> 
> FYI - Blushing Milkmaid review starts @ 1hr:24m



Wow, congrats man! That's awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol cool name to "Blushing Milkmaid"

I only have V1 Cap Cookie :/
Will get V2 and make it in Jan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Well done man. 
Thanx for the link. I shall have a taste.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm

rogue zombie said:


> Lol cool name to "Blushing Milkmaid"
> 
> I only have V1 Cap Cookie :/
> Will get V2 and make it in Jan.



V1 Sugar Cookie is pretty much the same as V2 supposedly. They used V1 in the review

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Mixing a batch up now. 

@Ripstorm ...... if you like strawberry flavours you can give my Strookie a go when you feel like something more down the cake line.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Way to go @Ripstorm! Will certainly mix it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Ripstorm said:


> V1 Sugar Cookie is pretty much the same as V2 supposedly. They used V1 in the review



Ooooh nice, then I shall make it asap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Nice one bud .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

Well done and thanks for the recipe @Ripstorm ! This looks interesting, what the recommended steep time bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm

Faheem777 said:


> Well done and thanks for the recipe @Ripstorm ! This looks interesting, what the recommended steep time bud?



Not much steep required at all. This one is good straight after mixing

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Protect_747

nice stuff @Ripstorm! awesome sauce!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Congrats, @Ripstorm, for once I have all the ingredients and will definitely mix this up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jones

well done , some high praise you got there.
will definately give it a shot.
thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Congratulations bud, thats quite the achievement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

I just mixed this up along with Skiddlz's God Milk. Looks like I'll be having a strawberrylicious New Year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Fantastic news! Well done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare

awesome news , best of luck

@Ripstorm am around the corner when can i buy and collect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare

@Ripstorm 

dude 4.5 DAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm listened to the entire cast and you really hit this out the park.
Let us know when you are interviewed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

That's awesome @Ripstorm, quite the feather to be able to put in your cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

4.5... Well frikkin done dude!

Very chuffed a ZA recipe is now properly on the map

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Nice one! My cookie V2 will be arriving tomorrow funny enough so will give this a whirl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Ooooh nice, then I shall make it asap.


Where did you get the V1 and will you trade me for some V2???? Vaping gold that is.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ripstorm said:


> High praise all around. I can die now
> 
> Link to podcast - http://diyordievaping.com/2016/12/13/beginner-blending-ep-32-building-a-cereal-vape/
> 
> Link to Recipe - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm
> 
> FYI - Blushing Milkmaid review starts @ 1hr:24m


Caught the podcast, mixed the juice. Well done good Sir. And thanks for putting your work put there for us to enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Where did you get the V1 and will you trade me for some V2???? Vaping gold that is.


The Flavour mill brings in no-flyers now https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_163&product_id=357

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ripstorm said:


> High praise all around. I can die now
> 
> Link to podcast - http://diyordievaping.com/2016/12/13/beginner-blending-ep-32-building-a-cereal-vape/
> 
> Link to Recipe - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm
> 
> FYI - Blushing Milkmaid review starts @ 1hr:24m



Wow, congrats @Ripstorm 
That is outrageous and amazing!!
What a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@Ripstorm this is something to be proud of. Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ripstorm

Thanks for all the kind words, guys! I doubt I'll be able to make the podcast though with the time difference and all. I just mailed them a write up of how I developed the recipe in the 2 - 3 months working on it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GregF

Congratulations @Ripstorm well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

JUst mixed some up @Ripstorm (well 4 portions to be exact) and it smells amazing, drop test in whipped cream - even more amazing...well done on this (I think this achievement is deserving of a DIYer badge to be honest @Silver )

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester

Congrats @Ripstorm this really is a verby big achievement...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Ripstorm said:


> High praise all around. I can die now
> 
> Link to podcast - http://diyordievaping.com/2016/12/13/beginner-blending-ep-32-building-a-cereal-vape/
> 
> Link to Recipe - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm
> 
> FYI - Blushing Milkmaid review starts @ 1hr:24m


That's great, I love that site.The recipe sounds yummy, I need to order some cookie crust flavoring and I will try it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Where did you get the V1 and will you trade me for some V2???? Vaping gold that is.


V2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Bearshare said:


> V2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Only for those that believe the crap about diacetyl. V1's for me nom nom nom. So. V1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> The Flavour mill brings in no-flyers now https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_163&product_id=357
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Oooooof... double price. Premium DIY juice... interesting thought lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Well done @Ripstorm , you can be extremely proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice

Well freaking done @Ripstorm the coolest thing I've heard all day. You indeed may go in peace. For the rest of us mere mortals the struggle continues.

Thanks for making us South Africans proud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## goki

Ripstorm said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, guys! I doubt I'll be able to make the podcast though with the time difference and all. I just mailed them a write up of how I developed the recipe in the 2 - 3 months working on it


To buddy. Well done to you, great achievement. Im going to whip some up today. What PG/VG ratio do you suggest?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm

goki said:


> To buddy. Well done to you, great achievement. Im going to whip some up today. What PG/VG ratio do you suggest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Hey dude. Apologies for the late response. I usually mix all of my juice @ 70vg/30pg, but feel free to try a different ratio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goki

Ripstorm said:


> Hey dude. Apologies for the late response. I usually mix all of my juice @ 70vg/30pg, but feel free to try a different ratio


Will do. Im still a newb so with recipes I'll make a few varients and see what suites me best. Will different VG/PG ratios affect flavour? 
I've stated recently that i mixed max VG and didnt get punchy flavours from my recipes. Could adding PG help?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm

goki said:


> Will do. Im still a newb so with recipes I'll make a few varients and see what suites me best. Will different VG/PG ratios affect flavour?
> I've stated recently that i mixed max VG and didnt get punchy flavours from my recipes. Could adding PG help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



PG is a good flavour carrier, but does not produce a lot of vapour and is a bit harsh on the throat
VG produces a lot of vapour and is smooth. It's not the best flavour carrier though.

Personally 70/30 is the perfect ratio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare

Ripstorm said:


> PG is a good flavour carrier, but does not produce a lot of vapour and is a bit harsh on the throat
> VG produces a lot of vapour and is smooth. It's not the best flavour carrier though.
> 
> Personally 70/30 is the perfect ratio



@Ripstorm make me a 50ml I'll pay you bud    

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Lord Vetinari said:


> Caught the podcast, mixed the juice. Well done good Sir. And thanks for putting your work put there for us to enjoy.


I missed this originally so I wanted to say congratulations! Sounds yummy and I'll try this once I get my next order of flavors.Keep mixing @Ripstorm !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

SpiralSequence said:


> Nice one! My cookie V2 will be arriving tomorrow funny enough so will give this a whirl!


What's the difference between cookie and sugar cookie?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

Mixed 30ml with SC v1 and it's a really nice well balanced recipe. Will go into my rotation, grats and thanks for the recipe @Ripstorm!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i don't have fa cookie so i will sub it with tfa rice scrunchies. hope i don't spoil it to badly 
thanks for the share

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i don't have fa cookie so i will sub it with tfa rice scrunchies. hope i don't spoil it to badly
> thanks for the share


Great job!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Congratulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Now here is a thread that puts a bad taste in my throat. Here we have a bloke that comes out of nowhere and posts a thread of his ONE recipe that is mentioned by a knowledgeable DIY youtuber . Many members, myself included, sung him praises. He gets a Flavour Master medal for that ONE juice and disappears from the forum. That juice is so "good" that no-one ever mentions it again. Wow.
Thanks @RichJB for earning your medal the right way and still remaining an active part of this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

KZOR said:


> Now here is a thread that puts a bad taste in my throat. Here we have a bloke that comes out of nowhere and posts a thread of his ONE recipe that is mentioned by a knowledgeable DIY youtuber . Many members, myself included, sung him praises. He gets a Flavour Master medal for that ONE juice and disappears from the forum. That juice is so "good" that no-one ever mentions it again. Wow.
> Thanks @RichJB for earning your medal the right way and still remaining an active part of this forum.



I see your point and it has weight, the most difficult part of my trade is trying to keep everyone as happy as humanly possible, wich at times is impossible, this is one of those times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

KZOR said:


> Now here is a thread that puts a bad taste in my throat. Here we have a bloke that comes out of nowhere and posts a thread of his ONE recipe that is mentioned by a knowledgeable DIY youtuber . Many members, myself included, sung him praises. He gets a Flavour Master medal for that ONE juice and disappears from the forum. That juice is so "good" that no-one ever mentions it again. Wow.
> Thanks @RichJB for earning your medal the right way and still remaining an active part of this forum.



I once went to the Bonneville Salt Flats and it was less salty than your post. People can release one recipe and people can praise it, he gets a badge and now you get salty because you don't have one, ridiculous, you don't know the guys life, he could have quit vaping or has a new career and is too busy to post. 

*"Flavour Master*
This medal is handed out to the member that really loves to mix up the e-liquids to come up with some stunning yummy flavours"

He did that and got a badge. Your reply was uncalled for and left a bad taste in my throat. How much time did you take to dig through archives to sh*t on a mixer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

DanielSLP said:


> now you get salty because you don't have one, ridiculous,


You got to be kidding me with this futile attempt of an reply. Please reread and try again.
Members like @Andre is way more deserving of this badge than a one hit wonder. Sorry that you felt I tarnished your idols reputation bit I meant every word I said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

DanielSLP said:


> How much time did you take to dig through archives to sh*t on a mixer.


Btw ...... check the post before mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

Wow you really are acting like a child these days. Maybe it's time you keep your unnecessary comments to yourself. Vaping is for adults not children

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

In a way i agree with kzor. We all posted nice recipes but didn't get a badge. But, the way u said it is just bad. Rather praise him. Why dont u post ur best recipes on ATF, maybe u will get a badge aswell then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

But it's as simple as messaging an admin. No need to shit on a guy and throw your toys out your cot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

DanielSLP said:


> But it's as simple as messaging an admin. No need to shot on a guy and throw your toys out your cot



But why do the mature adult thing when one can manufacture drama to try get the spotlight shining on one's self?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DanielSLP

Feliks Karp said:


> But why do the mature adult thing when one can manufacture drama to try get the spotlight shining on one's self?


You are so correct!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eduardo

Credit where credit is due

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eduardo

KZOR, sorry that your recipes (if you even have any) didn't make the "easy" cut for a medal... Must feel bad... Must taste bad... 

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Wow ... you guys really hate me. And that after I mentioned I was one that praised him and also mentioned two other members more deserving as I feel they contribute a lot more. 
Still not sorry for how I feel about earning something special on realtime merit.
Just thankful my close forum friends totally agree with me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ripstorm

KZOR said:


> Now here is a thread that puts a bad taste in my throat. Here we have a bloke that comes out of nowhere and posts a thread of his ONE recipe that is mentioned by a knowledgeable DIY youtuber . Many members, myself included, sung him praises. He gets a Flavour Master medal for that ONE juice and disappears from the forum. That juice is so "good" that no-one ever mentions it again. Wow.
> Thanks @RichJB for earning your medal the right way and still remaining an active part of this forum.



Wow KZOR, how salty can you be??

Yes, I don't post much anymore and I'm not as active in the community anymore, but I lurk frequently.
Secondly, I didn't post this thread to get any sort of "medal", I just felt that it was a personal accomplishment and I was excited to share it with the local community.

Want me to ask a mod to remove the medal from my profile? Will that make you feel better?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DanielSLP

No one said the other mixers aren't deserving. Your approach was childish and just here to instigate drama. Grow up or buy some cement booster for your eliquid and harden up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Don't misunderstand me. Do not blame you at all. Just would have liked the powers-to-be to be more strict or thorough before just going ahead and awarding a non-active member with a lovely medal like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Ripstorm said:


> Wow KZOR, how salty can you be??
> 
> Yes, I don't post much anymore and I'm not as active in the community anymore, but I lurk frequently.
> Secondly, I didn't post this thread to get any sort of "medal", I just felt that it was a personal accomplishment and I was excited to share it with the local community.
> 
> Want me to ask a mod to remove the medal from my profile? Will that make you feel better?


sorry ripstorm it was my post that brought this tread alive again.
thanks again for the share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ripstorm

Moerse Rooikat said:


> sorry ripstorm it was my post that brought this tread alive again.
> thanks again for the share



Np at all dude. As long as you enjoy the recipe 

@Silver mind removing my badge before KZOR gets a stroke? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eduardo

Ripstorm said:


> Np at all dude. As long as you enjoy the recipe
> 
> @Silver mind removing my badge before KZOR gets a stroke? Thanks!


He is pretty old...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Ripstorm said:


> Np at all dude. As long as you enjoy the recipe
> 
> @Silver mind removing my badge before KZOR gets a stroke? Thanks!


i dont want to go read up again 
how long do this thing need to steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

KZOR said:


> Don't misunderstand me. Do not blame you at all. Just would have liked the powers-to-be to be more strict or thorough before just going ahead and awarding a non-active member with a lovely medal like this.


So let me get this straight, Ripstorm was an active member and deserved the badge, now you want them to take it away because he didn't stay active. Wow what a joke. Honestly we don't have time for children in an 18+ forum. You realize the medal doesn't actually get you anything and people can get recognition without it.

@Silver why don't we just start a voting thread for people to get it once a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@KZOR, i hear you on your comments 

But please bear in mind that the medals are a fun thing to acknowledge members for their contributions. Please do not look at them too critically.

At the time, the medals team felt that @Ripstorm was a deserving recipient of the medal. In good spirit.
He certainly deserved it then and i dont see why it should be removed, whether he is active here or not.

We are currently working on revising some of the medals and will make announcements when we are ready.

If you feel upset about anything, feel free to give me a ring and discuss it with me directly. I will certainly listen and share your thoughts with the team for discussion.

I would however like to ask all members to be mindful of the posting rules of the forum. Dont get personal. Play the ball not the man. Otherwise it makes you look bad and paints the forum in a bad light.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

all I lus to do here is play sister betina so we can all start jiving here together! Hoyyyyyaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Thanks for the clarification @Silver. Sorry If I hurt anyone's feelings.
@Ripstorm .... would just have loved to see more contributions so that others could benefit from your expertise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

All i see here is a guy giving his opinion, and then getting personally attacked by people on the forum ?

Plain and simple.
There really was no need to get personal. I thought this was against the rules, but what do i know.

Also just giving my opinion. Let the attacks commence !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eduardo

Trolling the troll.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

We should just get rid of the badges, people take them far too seriously in this mental-masturbation-centric society. I remember some other self-appointment vape napoleon was crying a flood over not having a coil badge even though he was a coil wizard. 



Hallucinated_ said:


> All i see here is a guy giving his opinion, and then getting personally attacked by people on the forum ?



His "opinion" was a personal attack on someone, most of us can see through the thinly veiled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Feliks Karp said:


> was a personal attack on someone, most of us can see through the thinly veiled.


Getting tired of your BS remarks. Rather show some balls and respond to my pm I sent to you more than an hour ago.
If you guys think I will take this personal bashing from the four of you and stay lying down you are making I big mistake. Nothing I said was untrue while you guys got personal because you might have sensitive, personal or guilty issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm

KZOR said:


> Getting tired of your BS remarks. Rather show some balls and respond to my pm I sent to you more than an hour ago.
> If you guys think I will take this personal bashing from the four of you and stay lying down you are making I big mistake. Nothing I said was untrue while you guys got personal because you might have sensitive, personal or guilty issues.



How about you go and create a your own thread and go stir a bit over there. You are derailing my thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Ripstorm said:


> You are derailing my thread


Lol ... a thread that you could have used 11 months ago for helping DIY enthusiasts but rather decided to abandon it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

You did get personal, that's exactly what you did, you know what you could have done to not get personal? Contact the admin team and cry to them about it, but you commented on @Ripstorm thread and complained that he got a medal and its unfair and he doesn't contribute. That was an attack on him and we all saw it. I cant wait to receive a PM from you so i can also ignore it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP

If 4 people are telling you, you are in the wrong and you don't see it, nothing will help you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

KZOR said:


> Getting tired of your BS remarks. Rather show some balls and respond to my pm I sent to you more than an hour ago.
> If you guys think I will take this personal bashing from the four of you and stay lying down you are making I big mistake. Nothing I said was untrue while you guys got personal because you might have sensitive, personal or guilty issues.



I wish I got a PM from you to ignore but alas my inbox is empty of new messages, please feel free to resend it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ripstorm

@Silver mind locking the thread please? This is going south and it wasn't my intention when I initially started the thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Thread Locked

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 4


----------

